# LT133 Raise/Lower Mower Deck Problem



## SteveInCT (Sep 3, 2012)

I recently removed the mower deck on my LT133 to replace the lower steering bushing. I have taken the deck on and off many times before without a problem. This time however, it appears that I have messed something up.

The mechanism that lowers and raises the deck does not seem to drop the rear mower supports low enough - if it drops them at all - and the mower height adjustment seems to be completely disconnected. Also, the arm that gets moved between the "mow" and "remove" holes under the deck near the lever that raises and lowers the deck will not function smoothly in the "remove" position.

I am wondering if I didn't get something right when I was taking the deck off this time that left things a mess. I was hurrying...

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome aboard,Steve !
From the looks of the pics of that model,it looks a lot like the 111 model.
On the 111,there are 2 arms that have slots on them,and a couple of times,while working on it,I'v forgotten to slide them all the way down. On the first itme I took off the deck, I also put the arms in the wrong place,and it acted the same as you describe.
I would suggest you check all the arms,and make sure they are positioned properly.


----------



## SteveInCT (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I agree those arms can get hung up. 

I did manage to fix it this weekend.

I had messed up the sequence of taking off the mower deck and gotten myself into a place where I couldn't move the raise/lower arm back into the up position.

After messing around with it I was able to get the arms to drop, in part by setting the mowing height to 1", which allowed me to move the raise/lower arm back into the up position and switch the little arm on the side from "mow" to "remove."

In the past I had always gotten the manual and followed the mower removal procedure religiously but this time I thought I could wing it. Apparently not...

Steve


----------

